# Basic Religion Test Stumps Many Americans



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Interesting article. I wonder if the results would hold up in other surveys.

Basic Religion Test Stumps Many Americans

*Now take the test yourself.*

Now tell your results, if you dare: (Try to be nice everyone!)


Spoiler



15 out of 15 for this atheist. The test is way too simple, I think. Only one or two questions even caused to me pause and think.



My guess is that, as readers, Kindleboarders should do well.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I got 14 right, but it doesn't tell me which one I got wrong.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I got 13 / 15.  Apparently that's better than 93% of the population.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

15 of 15 here. 

Although one was a complete guess ....


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

9 of 15.


I did read a recent article about a similiar survey that stated that atheists and agnostics fared better than Christians on a survey about religion.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I got 14 right, but it doesn't tell me which one I got wrong.


Odd, it told me.

Correct Answers in unformatted data blob:



Spoiler



QUESTION
YOUR RESPONSE
CORRECT ANSWER
% OF SURVEY RESPONDENTS ANSWERING CORRECTLY
1. Which Bible figure is most closely associated with leading the exodus from Egypt?
Moses
Moses
72%
2. What was Mother Teresa's religion?
Catholic
Catholic
82
3. Which of the following is NOT one of the Ten Commandments?
Do unto others as you would have them do unto you
Do unto others as you would have them do unto you
55
4. When does the Jewish Sabbath begin?
Friday
Friday
45
5. Is Ramadan&#8230;?
The Islamic holy month
The Islamic holy month
52
6. Which of the following best describes the Catholic teaching about the bread and wine used for Communion?
The bread and wine actually become the body and blood of Jesus Christ.
The bread and wine actually become the body and blood of Jesus Christ.
40
7. In which religion are Vishnu and Shiva central figures?
Hinduism
Hinduism
38
8. Which Bible figure is most closely associated with remaining obedient to God despite suffering?
Job
Job
39
9. What was Joseph Smith's religion?
Mormon
Mormon
51
10. According to rulings by the U.S. Supreme Court, is a public school teacher permitted to lead a class in prayer, or not?
No, not permitted
No, not permitted
89
11. According to rulings by the U.S. Supreme Court, is a public school teacher permitted to read from the Bible as an example of literature, or not?
Yes, permitted
Yes, permitted
23
12. What religion do most people in Pakistan consider themselves?
Muslim
Muslim
68
13. What was the name of the person whose writings and actions inspired the Protestant Reformation?
Martin Luther
Martin Luther
46
14. Which of these religions aims at nirvana, the state of being free from suffering?
Buddhism
Buddhism
36
15. Which one of these preachers participated in the period of religious activity known as the First Great Awakening?
Jonathan Edwards
Jonathan Edwards
11


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I will fess up to missing one.
I was moving too fast and didn't read it - stupid.
And I was surprised to find that the whole set was interesting.

Just sayin.....


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I got 15/15.  2 of the answers were complete guesses, but I was able to guess right.  It said I scored better than 99% of the public.  I find that a little hard to believe.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> I got 15/15. 2 of the answers were complete guesses, but I was able to guess right. It said I scored better than 99% of the public. I find the a little hard to believe.


Well, when you consider that KB members are probably all in the 50% of Americans who read more than 1 book a year, we're automatically going to be more likely to have read about other religions and perhaps have actually read and digested any applicable books (Bible, Koran, etc.) for our chosen religion (if any) versus just taking other people's words about it. Plus I suspect our collective average educational level is above average, too. Remember: by definition, for every person in the world with an IQ above 100, there should be another below 100. 

PS: 13/15 for me. I knew one was a 50/50 guess for me after I eliminated one of the 3 answers, and the other was an "oh, yeah, I new that" after I saw the correct answer.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I wasn't familiar with the "Great Awakening" and guessed wrong on #15.  I thought the rest was easy.  I don't think being a preacher's kid helped.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

crebel said:


> I wasn't familiar with the "Great Awakening" and guessed wrong on #15. I thought the rest was easy. I don't think being a preacher's kid helped.


I had a course in pre-1850 American Literature, so I had a bit of an advantage here but I still paused to think, I more used to associating the correct answer his


Spoiler



"Sinners in the Hands of Angry God"


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

14/15 I missed Ramadan accidentally..
oh, and I am Christian.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

15, although admit to guessing on "The Great Awakening" since I'd never heard of it. I don't follow an organized religion of any kind.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I got 12 out of 15, but guessed on some of them.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I scored 15/15, but I did guess on the Great Awakening question.  I have never heard of that.  I found the others to be easy.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> 15, although admit to guessing on "The Great Awakening" since I'd never heard of it. I don't follow an organized religion of any kind.


14 for me. I guessed on "The Great Awakening" as well and knew I had a 50/50 chance. I had heard of "The Great Awakening" but did not remember names. I did not choose wisely on that one.

Scarlet, following the quiz analysis through all of the group comparisons eventually leads to a question by question comparison that will show which ones were correct and which incorrect. I know you already know which one.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

14/15
I was also stumped on the Great Awakening. Never hoid of it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I believe that there is a definite correlation between Atheism and Agnosticism simply because the more one learns about religion, the more one thinks that the belief in God/Supreme Being/Gods (whatever) is ridiculous.  Most people stop learning at this point and figure that they've learned enough.  Not so.  I believe that if most Atheists/Agnostics continue to search, they will eventually change their minds and decide that the Universe simply could not exist without a God or Gods or Supreme Intelligence or perhaps intelligent design of some sort.  Simply a matter of physics.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I got 14 but I am in the majority for this cite and never heard of the Great Awakening.  I am Catholic.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Ten for me.  Surprised I got that many right to be honest.

I knew the answers to the two teacher questions, strange considering I'm Irish.

Got the Sabbath, Job, Pakistan, Body of Christ (whoops) and Great Awakening questions wrong.  

Raised a Catholic.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Last time I checked, religion was based upon faith, not how well someone answered historical questions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Clearly, all of us are way above average. 

I missed the one about nirvana. . . .but it was over 25 years ago that I had the class in Eastern practices. . . . .at my Catholic high school. I should have known though, 'cause I have read "Siddhartha".

I knew the "Great Awakening" one because, in the same Catholic HS, we read his "Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God" as part of our Junior year "American Literature" course.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

swolf said:


> Last time I checked, religion was based upon faith, not how well someone answered historical questions.


I think the point is that if you have always had a strong faith in a particular religion, you may be less inclined to have studied other religions, or even the history of your accepted religion. On the other hand, if you question your faith (or never had any strong religious faith to begin with), you may be more inclined to research the history and details of multiple religions while trying to figure out what you want to believe (or disbelieve). And please note that I'm generalizing with the operative word being "may." E.g.: a friend of mine is an ordained priest who can probably discuss more details about more religions than anyone I've ever met.

I am trying to tip-toe here and not make any statements for or against anyone's beliefs or non-beliefs. Hopefully it's obvious to all that if this becomes a pro/con debate about religion, this thread will probably be closed quickly via an act of . . . Moderator.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Really, the quiz is just general knowledge questions. . . if you happen to be the sort of person that finds such things interesting, you probably know most of the answers. . . .if not, not.  The two about the Supreme Court are only peripherally religious.  And if you've had half an ear to the national news for the last few years (at least here in the US) you would have probably known the Ramadan and Pakistan questions.

So, really, it doesn't demonstrate anything.  One could take 15 questions on some other 'topic' and likely get very similar results. . . . .

And, to reiterate, I'm not surprised at all that most of us here are doing well better than 'average'. . . .we are, after all, a very well read bunch of folks!

I bet we'd all do great at Trivial Pursuit too!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, to reiterate, I'm not surprised at all that most of us here are doing well better than 'average'. . . .we are, after all, a very well read bunch of folks!
> 
> I bet we'd all do great at Trivial Pursuit too!


Depends on the categories.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

intinst said:


> Depends on the [Trivial Pursuit] categories.


And the question: I once had a chance to win a game on a "Sports and Leisure" question, and so I was feeling fairly confident. (My strongest categories were Science and Geography.) It turned out to be a question on knitting -- not sure if knitting was considered to be a leisure activity or a competitive sport?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

14/15 for me too.  And add me to being clueless about the Great Awakening, too.  Raised and still practicing Catholicism.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I believe that there is a definite correlation between Atheism and Agnosticism simply because the more one learns about religion, the more one thinks that the belief in God/Supreme Being/Gods (whatever) is ridiculous.


Right, with you here...



> I believe that if most Atheists/Agnostics continue to search, they will eventually change their minds and decide that the Universe simply could not exist without a God or Gods or Supreme Intelligence or perhaps intelligent design of some sort. Simply a matter of physics.


And now ya lost me... Just because I don't know where the material the universe is made of come from, that is a smaller question to me then who made God and why?

I think the term "blind faith" is appropriate here in the sense that if you have been indoctrinated since birth by your parents or church then you're just going to be believe and not go looking for answers or more information. As an Athiest I consider myself a freethinker and like to learn new things and have a desire to always learn more. If you already "know" all the answers or believe you are told all the answers then why search for more answers? And obviously i'm generalizing, this of course doesn't apply to all religious people.

And I do not use the term indoctrinate in a evil sense, my son is a Lakers fan since the day he was born because I indoctrinated him.  I think if you told a teenager who never heard of any God and gave him the stories of Santa, Easter Bunny, Tooth Fairy and the Bible he would probably find the Bible the most unbelievable of the stories.

EDIT: Forgot to mention I got 13 right...


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I think the point is that if you have always had a strong faith in a particular religion, you may be less inclined to have studied other religions, or even the history of your accepted religion.


I think the point was this thread was started by an atheist in an attempt to claim that religious folks are clueless about their religions.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

swolf said:


> I think the point was this thread was started by an atheist in an attempt to claim that religious folks are clueless about their religions.


Jeez... from the LA Times article regarding this study... * according to the survey, released Tuesday by the Pew Forum on Religion & Public Life.* That isn't some Atheist group with some bias, it's just a study that had a surprising result in it. Not everything is an attack on your Religion. Relax man...

If you want to see Religious people who are clueless about their own religion watch Religious by Bill Mahr, that was a fascinating movie. Of course there will ALWAYS be all kinds of people in a any large group of people but this showed that on average Athiests and Agnostics had a better over-all knowledge of all reglions in general.

Here is the whole article if you want to read it in context...



> Atheists, agnostics most knowledgeable about religion, survey says
> Report says nonbelievers know more, on average, about religion than most faithful. Jews and Mormons also score high on the U.S. Religious Knowledge Survey.
> By Mitchell Landsberg, Los Angeles Times
> 
> ...


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> Jeez... from the LA Times article regarding this study... * according to the survey, released Tuesday by the Pew Forum on Religion & Public Life.* That isn't some Atheist group with some bias, it's just a study that had a surprising result in it. Not everything is an attack on your Religion. Relax man...


You need to re-read what I wrote.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

swolf said:


> I think the point was this thread was started by an atheist in an attempt to claim that religious folks are clueless about their religions.


I didn't get that vibe at all.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

8/15
Sorry but those are more history question than religious.  Plus if you believe one thing why would you know about the others in that much detail?
And how is it that only 59/47% of Catholics know about what happens during communion? We are the only ones that believe that, you would think that Catholics would know this.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

swolf said:


> I think the point was this thread was started by an atheist in an attempt to claim that religious folks are clueless about their religions.


Not what I said. If anything, though not said outright, I inferred that anyone who reads a lot should do well on quiz. For example, by mu readings: Q8=_Hyperion_ by Dan Simmons, Q9=_Under the Banner of Heaven_ by Jon Krakauer, Q12=_Midnight's Children_ by Salmon Rushdie, Q15=ENG260 AMER LIT PRE-1850, etc, etc, etc. So the more books you read, the more questions you're likely to get right.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

caracara said:


> Plus if you believe one thing why would you know about the others in that much detail?


Because if you live in the multi-cultural and multi-religious United States, these questions are part of a common cultural heritage. Like knowing what the World Series is, what doughnuts are, and what elephants and donkeys stand for. I wouldn't expect someone living in another country to know those things, and I wouldn't expect someone living in a country with _one _state-sanctioned religion to be very informed about the beliefs OR the history of the other ones.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw an article about this in the NY Times website, which posted 6 of these questions as a quiz.  I did get 6/6, but on the 15 questions I got 13/15.  I thought the school prayer one was a trick on until after I'd already submitted it.  I don't know anything about Vishnu and Shiva (thought Shiva was what Jews sit while mourning a death), so I guessed and got that one wrong too.

I've read several American history books, so I knew about the Great Awakening and have also read a good bit about the correct answer to that one.  We've also discussed the 1st and 2nd Great Awakenings in an American History book forum that the NY Times once had.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

14/15 here.  I missed the Great Awakening question, and I've read Sinners In The Hands Of An Angry God, but it was about 20-plus years ago.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

I got 15 out of 15.  I really did think it was a super basic test - stuff we should have learned in school. Although I don't blame people for missing a few - I'm just shocked that only one percent got them all right.  I, like others was uncertain about the Great Awakening.  It wasn't a complete guess, since I did recognize the right name, but I couldn't be sure if I wasn't mixing it up with someone else.  

Camille


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Archer531 said:


> If you want to see Religious people who are clueless about their own religion watch Religious by Bill Mahr, that was a fascinating movie.


Surely you realize that Mr. Maher has his own agenda?

I got 15/15. Christian. Agree that it was a very basic test.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Not being American the Supreme Court rulings were a mystery to me as was the Great Awakening but I did get the other 12 correct. Although I have no personal faith, I do find religion fascinating, particularly in an historical context so perhaps that's why I was able to answer the questions. I also think it's true that here on KB we're all probably people who read a lot more than average and if you are, it's hard not to pick up a lot of facts about all sorts of things. I also believe it's _generally_ (though not always) true, that people of strong faith aren't terribly curious about other religions - their upbringing rather than any comparative study being the biggest influence on many people's faith - so again, the results of the original survey aren't that surprising.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I took the test and did well.  But I think it is about cultural understanding, history and geography.  Not really religion.  I am all for knowing other cultures and history and geography, but I am not sure this really shows much about how much people know about religion.  Other than the question about Catholic understanding of Eucharist, there were no real questions about theology and belief.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I do well playing Trivial Pursuit - until I have to answer a sports question.  

14/15 - What's the "Great Awakening"?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> 14/15 - What's the "Great Awakening"?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Awakening

Jonathan Edwards was a 'fire and brimstone' guy as were many of the major influences of the movement.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> Surely you realize that Mr. Maher has his own agenda?
> 
> I got 15/15. Christian. Agree that it was a very basic test.


Oh, of course. That's why I said that if you want to see what he was talking about that seeing that movie will get Religious people who are clueless and I was contrasting it to this quiz which really isn't trying to do that. I still think Religious people should see that movie though, especially the part the part that shows most of the Bible was taken from other religions that were around far earlier then Christianity, that was cool to learn. Of course Mahr picked some crazies to interview, but look at Christine O'donnell now!!! She is one of the so called crazies and now she wants to help govern this country. That is why it's important to know that side of it too...

Someone said this earlier...


> I wouldn't expect someone living in another country to know those things, and I wouldn't expect someone living in a country with one state-sanctioned religion to be very informed about the beliefs OR the history of the other ones.


But don't kid yourself, the US is basically a 1 religion country... it's the 10 Commandments they want in Courthouses and the Bible they want to teach in science class. They aren't putting anything from Islam, Jewish, Mormon, Jehovah Witness, Scientology, etc,. in those places. A lot of Repulicans like Palin for example believe this is a Christian country.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Archer531 said:


> But don't kid yourself, the US is basically a 1 religion country... it's the 10 Commandments they want in Courthouses and the Bible they want to teach in science class. They aren't putting anything from Islam, Jewish, Mormon, Jehovah Witness, Scientology, etc,. in those places. A lot of Repulicans like Palin for example believe this is a Christian country.


Who are the "they" you are referring to?
In most cases recently, when the long-standing tradition of religious symbols in public places has been challenged, the courts have ruled that they cannot be put there.
And Mormons, Jews, Muslims, etc. all believe in the ten commandments. They come from the Old Testament and all the mentioned religions hold this as a valid holy book.
So who are "they"?

Just sayin......


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Except for a few Bible questions, I don't think the questions have as much to do with one's faith.  It's more like crossword puzzle answers or trivial pursuit, although it helps to be well read about culture.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

14/15, didn't know the Great Awakening one either.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, much like the rest of you, I get 14/15 and was also stumped by the Great Awakening question.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

14/15...Forgot about Jewish Sabbath starting on Friday, not Saturday


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

swolf said:


> Last time I checked, religion was based upon faith, not how well someone answered historical questions.


I would disagree....How can you believe something you know nothing about?

Look at the Apostle's Creed
"I believe in.....
I believe in.....

etc.

If your creed is " I believe something....I just don't what.." 
well....I'm not sure that's real faith, it might be blind faith though


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My finger has been trembling on the "lock" trigger since this thread started. We generally discourage posts on religion, politics, and operating systems. 

So far so good on this thread, but just wanted you to know that based on experience I think it has a limited life expectancy. 

- Harvey


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Harvey said:


> My finger has been trembling on the "lock" trigger since this thread started. We generally discourage posts on religion, politics, and operating systems.
> 
> So far so good on this thread, but just wanted you to know that based on experience I think it has a limited life expectancy.
> 
> - Harvey


Is it wrong that I find this post hysterical because of the inclusion of *operating systems* from topics that don't go well? LOL...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's a long-held web tradition, going back to BBS days.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Archer531 said:


> Is it wrong that I find this post hysterical because of the inclusion of *operating systems* from topics that don't go well? LOL...


I have seen some really ugly Apple vs. PC discussions. . . . . .  And if you let the Linux folks in, watch out! 

But Harvey's point still stands!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I does seem that we have slipped a little from the OP that was simply related to an online test of religious info.
That line of thought seemed harmless and useful and fun.

Just sayin......


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

swolf said:


> Last time I checked, religion was based upon faith, not how well someone answered historical questions.


One would think that one should at least have a basic understanding of what it is one chooses to have faith IN. Faith without knowledge and understanding is the very definition of ignorance.

I also got 14 out of 15 without really thinking about most of them, though the Jewish sabbath one almost tricked me until I noticed the


Spoiler



start on


 part. I missed the last, despite having read "Sinners in the hands of an Angry God" in two separate literature classes.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Some sources that caused me to know (or *remember*) answers to the questions:

1.


Spoiler



Which Bible figure is most closely associated with leading the exodus from Egypt?


Classic movie with Charlton Heston

2.


Spoiler



What was Mother Teresa's religion?


News articles

3.


Spoiler



Which of the following is NOT one of the Ten Commandments?


See 1 above. Also _The Water-Babies, A Fairy Tale for a Land Baby_ by the Reverend Charles Kingsley.

4.


Spoiler



When does the Jewish Sabbath begin?


Movie again: The Frisco Kid (1979)

5.


Spoiler



Is Ramadan&#8230;?


Book I read as a child (do not remember title or author) but character (young boy) was very hungry due to Ramadan.

6.


Spoiler



Which of the following best describes the Catholic teaching about the bread and wine used for Communion?


Discussions with friends in high school.

7.


Spoiler



In which religion are Vishnu and Shiva central figures?


_Lord of Light_ by Roger Zelazny

8.


Spoiler



Which Bible figure is most closely associated with remaining obedient to God despite suffering?





Spoiler



_Job: A Comedy of Justice_


 by Robert A. Heinlein

9.


Spoiler



What was Joseph Smith's religion?


_Saints_ by Orson Scott Card.

10.


Spoiler



According to rulings by the U.S. Supreme Court, is a public school teacher permitted to lead a class in prayer, or not?


School (Seventh grade: History teacher jumped up on desk and started denouncing the government in a very loud voice. [His voice was especially loud as he was the teacher who anounced the arrival of busses after school, ] It was the beginning of the section on the Bill of Rights. He was the most interesting history teacher I ever had.  )

11.


Spoiler



According to rulings by the U.S. Supreme Court, is a public school teacher permitted to read from the Bible as an example of literature, or not?


School (See question 10 above.)

12.


Spoiler



What religion do most people in Pakistan consider themselves?


Recent news

13.


Spoiler



What was the name of the person whose writings and actions inspired the Protestant Reformation?


Reading about document nailed on door

14.


Spoiler



Which of these religions aims at nirvana, the state of being free from suffering?


Several books

15.


Spoiler



Which one of these preachers participated in the period of religious activity known as the First Great Awakening?


None as I got this one wrong. But at least I remembered having learned about the First Great Awakening in history class so I could toss out one answer as wrong immediately.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> Is it wrong that I find this post hysterical because of the inclusion of *operating systems* from topics that don't go well? LOL...


Not wrong at all - it made me laugh anyway!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Except for a few Bible questions, I don't think the questions have as much to do with one's faith. It's more like crossword puzzle answers or trivial pursuit, although it helps to be well read about culture.


Your phrasing points up a difference in semantics. It was a test on religion. It wasn't a test of how religious you are (i.e. "to do with one's faith").

A basic knowledge of culture and history, and yes, religion outside your own, is hardly trivia. It's like not knowing the difference between WWI and WWII. It's about education, IMHO, and important knowledge we should all consider basic - regardless of whether we are religious or which religion we adhere to.

I'm not what you'd call a pro-religion person, but I do know that you can't just say that religious people do or do not know things about other people's religion. It depends on the culture the person is in. Some religious people may take "faith" as the only thing they need to know and don't even read their Bible. Others feel that to take religion seriously it means study of language and history and everything you can find related to it.

IMHO, it's none of my business what you believe you need to be a good member of your religion - that's what religious freedom, freedom of conscience and the equal protection clause it all about.

But to be a good _citizen_, you should be reasonably informed on basic elements of our society. It think that's what the test was all about.

Camille


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I got 14 correct. Missed #15. I picked


Spoiler



b


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Archer531 said:


> Someone said this earlier...
> But don't kid yourself, the US is basically a 1 religion country... it's the 10 Commandments they want in Courthouses and the Bible they want to teach in science class. They aren't putting anything from Islam, Jewish, Mormon, Jehovah Witness, Scientology, etc,. in those places. A lot of Repulicans like Palin for example believe this is a Christian country.


The 10 commandments came to Moses who was a Jew.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Marguerite said:


> The 10 commandments came to Moses who was a Jew.


To bad that wasn't a question! 
We are a knowledgeable bunch


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I would disagree....How can you believe something you know nothing about?
> 
> Look at the Apostle's Creed
> "I believe in.....
> ...


The questions weren't about what they believed in.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

geko29 said:


> One would think that one should at least have a basic understanding of what it is one chooses to have faith IN. Faith without knowledge and understanding is the very definition of ignorance.
> 
> I also got 14 out of 15 without really thinking about most of them, though the Jewish sabbath one almost tricked me until I noticed the
> 
> ...


One again, the questions weren't about what they had faith IN.

No one has faith in knowing about Moses, or what Mother Teresa's religion is, or when the Jewish Sabbath begins, or what Ramadan is, or who Vishnu is, or who Joseph Smith was, or Supreme Court rulings, or people in Pakistan, or Martin Luther, or Bhuddism, or the First Great Awakening.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

swolf said:


> One again, the questions weren't about what they had faith IN.


You really seem stuck on this. I think, and this is only my opinion, what people are attempting to say is that if you declare yourself to a certain religion, sometimes referred to as declare yourself a certain faith, that one would presume that people have knowledge of the history/workings of that Faith (religion). This survey appears to show that Americans, in general, do not have a great deal of knowledge about different Faiths (religions).


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

LauraB said:


> You really seem stuck on this. I think, and this is only my opinion, what people are attempting to say is that if you declare yourself to a certain religion, sometimes referred to as declare yourself a certain faith, that one would presume that people have knowledge of the history/workings of that Faith (religion). This survey appears to show that Americans, in general, do not have a great deal of knowledge about different Faiths (religions).


I'm not sure what point you're trying to make. Should you have knowledge in the faith you believe in, or should you have knowledge about different faiths?

And why would someone who declares themselves to be Christian, feel any need to research who Joseph Smith was? Or which religion Vishnu represents?

It's like expecting someone who works on computers to know who Charles Babbage was.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

swolf said:


> I'm not sure what point you're trying to make. Should you have knowledge in the faith you believe in, or should you have knowledge about different faiths?


 I am making no declaration on _ "should" _ at all. I'm saying the survey is about knowledge of different Faiths. It does breakdown, later, the % of people of different gender, education, and religions and their scores. But it is a survey on questioning the knowledge level individual Americans have about different "Faiths" or Religions. 


> And why would someone who declares themselves to be Christian, feel any need to research who Joseph Smith was? Or which religion Vishnu represents?


To broaden their knowledge base of the world, and its history in general?


> It's like expecting someone who works on computers to know who Charles Babbage was.


I disagree here on a sociological standpoint. We can all understand each other, and have tolerance for each others differences in cyber- world, without knowing who Charles Babbage was.
I think if people understand each others religions, and understand the basis of their own, tolerance is more easily achieved. JMO

Can we get back to the actual survey and peoples results now? Which I think was/is the purpose of the thread


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

swolf said:


> And why would someone who declares themselves to be Christian, feel any need to research who Joseph Smith was? Or which religion Vishnu represents?


Joseph Smith was the founder (I hope that's the correct term, as I do not wish to offend any members here) of the Mormon/LDS Church, who consider themselves to be Christians. I think that's an important thing for Americans to know.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

daringnovelist said:


> A basic knowledge of culture and history, and yes, religion outside your own, is hardly trivia. It's like not knowing the difference between WWI and WWII. It's about education, IMHO, and important knowledge we should all consider basic - regardless of whether we are religious or which religion we adhere to.


I didn't say it was trivia. I was referring to the game Trivial Pursuit. If you're good at that game and certain TV games (Jeopardy), you probably knew everything on this test. The questions in Trivial Pursuit are not necessarily trivial.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

swolf said:


> I'm not sure what point you're trying to make. Should you have knowledge in the faith you believe in, or should you have knowledge about different faiths?
> 
> And why would someone who declares themselves to be Christian, feel any need to research who Joseph Smith was? Or which religion Vishnu represents?


Why not? (I got the Vishnu one wrong, BTW). Joseph Smith is an important figure in US history. How can you know anything about Utah and not know who he was?


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

LauraB said:


> I am making no declaration on _ "should" _ at all.


Actually, you did, when you said "one would presume that people have knowledge". That is saying they should have knowledge.



LauraB said:


> To broaden their knowledge base of the world, and its history in general?


The same could be said for any subject or topic.



LauraB said:


> I disagree here on a sociological standpoint. We can all understand each other, and have tolerance for each others differences in cyber- world, without knowing who Charles Babbage was.


And someone can have tolerance, or lack of it, knowing who Vishnu is.



LauraB said:


> I think if people understand each others religions, and understand the basis of their own, tolerance is more easily achieved.


If tolerance is your only goal, that would be a proper course of action. People don't join religions to increase their tolerance.



LauraB said:


> Can we get back to the actual survey and peoples results now? Which I think was/is the purpose of the thread


You may do whatever you like.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

rjkeller said:


> Joseph Smith was the founder (I hope that's the correct term, as I do not wish to offend any members here) of the Mormon/LDS Church, who consider themselves to be Christians. I think that's an important thing for Americans to know.


I think it's important for Americans to know the Constitution.

That doesn't mean I'm going to single out Christians and point out they don't know it.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Are you just trying to get this thread locked? Because it is beginning to seem so. 

I came into the thread and took the quiz without reading others results. I expected the scores (as well as my own) to be lower because of what I've heard in the news. I guess, as someone posted earlier, it is possible the higher than average number of books read may have something to do with it?
*edited for dumb spelling typo.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I was offended that there were no questions about Pastafarianism.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Why not? (I got the Vishnu one wrong, BTW). Joseph Smith is an important figure in US history.


Not really.



mlewis78 said:


> How can you know anything about Utah and not know who he was?


Quite easily.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

LauraB said:


> Are you just trying to get this thread locked? Because it is beginning to seem so.


I'm trying to present my point of view in a logical manner.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

swolf said:


> I'm trying to present my point of view in a logical manner.


You did that several posts back, now it seems you are just arguing with others about their point of view, which I fear may lead to it being locked. I understand your point of view. And even though mine is different, I don't feel confused about what you are trying to say. I also don't want to leave the impression that you have to justify your point of view to me, that wasn't my intention. 
Namaste


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> I was offended that there were no questions about Pastafarianism.


Rjkeller, I had never heard of Pastafarianism  until your post. I checked on Google and found the Wiki page. Thanks!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I googled it too! Interesting.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! I believe in shining a light on persecuted minorities.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

LauraB said:


> You did that several posts back, now it seems you are just arguing with others about their point of view, which I fear may lead to it being locked. I understand your point of view. And even though mine is different, I don't feel confused about what you are trying to say. I also don't want to leave the impression that you have to justify your point of view to me, that wasn't my intention.


Actually, you and I are discussing the topic. If you wish to end the discussion, then all you have to do is stop responding.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> You're welcome! I believe in shining a light on persecuted minorities.


It would be interesting to know if the 32 questions in the study questionaire contained a question about Pastafarians.

Also, I now realize that I saw the FSM fish on someone's car relatively recently. Now I understand what it stood for. Thanks again.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I got a 13/15.  I misread the first question, of course I knew the correct answer.  And I got the niravana one wrong.  If I had thought a little harder I would have guess correctly.  I mistook the reincarination belief (born over and over until you reach perfection) with the others working in this life to reach the state of niravana.

But, I did know about the Great Awakening.  From High School History in the '70's.  But I often get blank looks from co-workers when I mention anything from history older than they are.  I then ask them if they slept through history class, they say "Yes".

Most of the stuff I knew from people I have crossed paths with in my life, not studying religions.  Worked for a jewish couple, exchange students that were muslims, etc.

I agree, most people who own Kindles are readers and readers in general are better informed than the average person who never reads.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

swolf said:


> Actually, you and I are discussing the topic. If you wish to end the discussion, then all you have to do is stop responding.


No, you got your feelings hurt and now you are lashing out and trying to bully people and baiting her into continuing by quoting line by line and not letting it go. You did it to someone else about Joesph Smith... you seem to be of the opinion that since you don't' know about it or don't care about it that it isn't important or worth knowing. LauraB was dead on about the more you know other religions and understand them then you are more likely to be tolerant towards it. Maybe so many Americans wouldn't be so anti-Muslim by judging Islam based on fanatics and extremists if they learned about it. Imagine others judging Christianity only by those that bomb and murder doctors or child molestation? Learning about other religions would help increase tolerance and end some of this fighting on all levels. Also if you learn about other religions you won't be so apt to believe other people's lies about them. There are lots of reasons I believe you should know more about other religions and while i'm sure you disagree maybe you should stop badgering people who disagree with your beliefs. It's ok to agree to disagree and i'll try and take my own words to heart and do just that.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Swolf,if you disagree with the survey, maybe you would be better served to find flaws in the testing and methodology of the Pew Forum rather than dismissing the results out of hand.  In my  mind, that would be the most sensible way to argue.  After all, who were these Atheists/Agnostics and Hispanic Catholics who made the highest and lowest ranking groups.  Also, what is the statistical significance that Jews and Mormons were only  0.4% behind the top.  Personally, I don't know.  But answering questions like that could prove your point more effectively and logically.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Swolf, you were also confrontational in the past thread about the Koran.  I can't imagine why anyone would want to defend ignorance.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I want to point out that many people don't test well to begin with, so it's not surprising that a lot of people out there got some of the easy ones wrong.  

(I don't test well on the prove-it! tests for word processing skills and I took them a number of times in 2002 and in 2010.  The tests don't reflect my ability to get the jobs done in the center.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> You're welcome! I believe in shining a light on persecuted minorities.


 

Minorities indeed. I took a couple of semesters of comparative religion and each time _students_ enlightened the profs about the FSM. The profs had never heard of it/him/her. Shameful.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm definitely going to be on the lookout for the FSM fish from here on out.
And I got 13/15; got tricked about the SC & teachers leading prayers & have to confess I missed which Bible figure is most closely associated with remaining obedient to God despite suffering (should have known that, was even recently discussing it with colleagues!) but guessed (correctly) on Joseph Edwards


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I got all the questions right but considering I have a Bachelor's in Comparative Religion I don't think that says very much  

I consider myself a somewhat esoteric, even perhaps slightly heretical Christian or as I prefer to call it A Follower of The Way


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> . Also if you learn about other religions you won't be so apt to believe other people's lies about them.


Campbell said it best:

_Read myths. They teach you that you can turn inward, and you begin to get the message of the symbols. Read other people's myths, not those of your own religion, because you tend to interpret your own religion in terms of facts - but if you read the other ones, you begin to get the message. Myth helps you to put your mind in touch with this experience of being alive. Myth tells you what the experience is._


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I need to Google The First Great Awakening, that's the only one I got wrong. At least I knew it probably wasn't Billy Graham.

The trouble with Flying Spaghetti Monster and the Church of the Subgenius is that no matter how silly and satirical you make a new religion, people will start taking it seriously. So I choose to disbelieve everything.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

just look at Dianetics.. Hubbard only created it to make $ because writing wasn't bringing in enough.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> just look at Dianetics.. Hubbard only created it to make $ because writing wasn't bringing in enough.


Hubbard had the right idea. Maybe we could turn reading Kindles into a religion. Then in a 1000 years there'd be a holy crusade to wipe out the infidel Nookies


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

12 of 15


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Geemont said:


> Hubbard had the right idea. Maybe we could turn reading Kindles into a religion. Then in a 1000 years there'd be a holy crusade to wipe out the infidel Nookies


   

And then Amazon said unto them:

1. Thou shall have no other ereaders before me.
2. Thou shall buy accessories for thine Kindle, and beautify it, so that other ereaders feel ugly and inferior
3. You shall not take the name of Amazon in vain
4. Remember the Kindle, and keep it charged. 
5. Honor Amazon and the Kindle, so that your days may be long and filled with good books
6. Thou shall not return a book after reading it
7. Thou shall NEVER return a free book, lest you crush the soul of the author
8. Thou shall not violate copyright 
9. Thou shall not bear false reviews against another author
10. Thou shall not covet thine neighbor's sales rank


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Geemont said:


> Hubbard had the right idea. Maybe we could turn reading Kindles into a religion. Then in a 1000 years there'd be a holy crusade to wipe out the infidel Nookies


Kindletarianism will also have combat the insidious influences of Robotology, Oprahism and The Church of Trek ....


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> And then Amazon said unto them:
> 
> 1. Thou shall have no other ereaders before me.
> 2. Thou shall buy accessories for thine Kindle, and beautify it, so that other ereaders feel ugly and inferior
> ...


      (I break #4 all the time...)



Geoffrey said:


> Kindletarianism will also have combat the insidious influences of Robotology, Oprahism and The Church of Trek ....


Although I consider myself to be a devout Pastafarian now, I was raised in The Church of Trek. I demand an apology on behalf of Trekkers everywhere.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Humm ok....sorry


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yoose guys are having entirely too much fun with this hijacked thread.

As much fun as the test was, this light-hearted nonsense may be the best yet.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My doomed by #4.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

No need to apologize to Trekkers... those guys are dorks. Now if anyone insults Star Wars then this thread really will be on fire!!!   

This thread has also become filled with awesome now!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Kindletarianism will need a schism or two.   Or more. Maybe thousands. The more schisms, the better.  Let Kindletarianism be known as the House of Infinite Diversions.  

And now... We need to create our own basic questions to be added to the quiz.

How many deal breakers may an adept list in the Quasi-Official Book Game Klub?

1. Deal breakers?  What deal breakers?
2. As many or as few as needed.
3. Whatever as long as it included "No teenage vampire angst."
4. Four.
5. Mu.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ack I forgot how much I hate tests  

I had 13 out of 15, didn't get the last one Wakening or something at all. Not surprising it seems since I am not american and didn't grow up here. 
I am though full bloodied Atheist, always have been. We had religion and ethics classes were I grew up. 
I was raised in a very strict catholic area, but we still learned about other religions there. I also went to school with muslims so a little info got to me from there. 

Someone brought up indoctrination, I guess that didn't work on me , I have always been an Atheist as far back as I can remember, I think I was 5 years old first time. Of course there wasn't a term for it like that. To be honest I never had a term for it until I moved to the US. 

I find religion interesting in the way it effects history and the way people act based on it.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Archer531 said:


> No need to apologize to Trekkers... those guys are dorks.


You're so filled with hate. I can't talk to you anymore.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The Jedi way is the only way. May the Force be with you.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I got 12 out of 15 right.  Ack.  I need to study more about other religions.

Vicki


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> The Jedi way is the only way. May the Force be with you.


Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side.


Words to live by...

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> The Jedi way is the only way. May the Force be with you.


Only the Sith speak in absolutes.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Geemont said:


> Kindletarianism will need a schism or two. Or more. Maybe thousands. The more schisms, the better. Let Kindletarianism be known as the House of Infinite Diversions.
> 
> And now... We need to create our own basic questions to be added to the quiz.
> 
> ...


Don't forget there are those Fundamentalist Kindletarians who view accessories as distractions from the Reading of the Words and hacks are flat out abomination ....


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

rjkeller said:


> Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good *blaster* at your side.


Don't you mean a "phaser" whatever the hell that is.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Archer531 said:


> Don't you mean a "phaser" whatever the hell that is.


D'oh! I'm ashamed of my apostasy!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side.





Archer531 said:


> Don't you mean a "phaser" whatever the hell that is.


Just in case you didn't get the reference the first quote was a line direct from the original Star Wars movie. (Han Solo, in the bar, with the blaster )

In case you did get the reference and were just saying Star Trek phasers are better.. I totally agree, but.. Han Solo... YUM


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I just changed my religious views on Facebook to Fundamentalist Kindletarian. That makes my conversion official.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep, waaaaaaayyyyy too much fun.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> In case you did get the reference and were just saying Star Trek phasers are better.. I totally agree, but.. Han Solo... YUM


First of all, my level of Star Wars geekiness would put 99% of fans to shame. I ran a SW book club on a SW forum for years and not to mention my car license plates, toys, collectibles, etc,. My wife barely tolerates it but now even my youngest who is 2 loves R2-D2 (my fav character). Trust me... I got the reference.

As to your second point... phasers are better then a BlasTech Industries DL-44 heavy blaster pistol? LOL, ya right...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

blasters are just SOOO outre as a fashion accessory.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Don't forget there are those Fundamentalist Kindletarians who view accessories as distractions from the Reading of the Words and hacks are flat out abomination ....


The first great Kindletarian schism: Naked vs. Dressed.

That means you're either a Kindletarian (N) or Kindletarian(D). Letters to be added as schisms arise.

I'll go Naked, thank you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

rjkeller said:


> I just changed my religious views on Facebook to Fundamentalist Kindletarian. That makes my conversion official.


I wonder what would happen if a bunch of us did this?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Geemont said:


> The first great Kindletarian schism: Naked vs. Dressed.
> 
> That means you're either a Kindletarian (N) or Kindletarian(D). Letters to be added as schisms arise.
> 
> I'll go Naked, thank you.


Next will be DecalGirl or gelaskins, Oberon or Medge, MightyBright or Kandle light...Where will it all end!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I wonder what would happen if a bunch of us did this?


I think we should find out. (My facebook profile, in case my fellow zealots would like to friend me: http://www.facebook.com/rjkeller )


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

intinst said:


> Next will be DecalGirl or gelaskins, Oberon or Medge, MightyBright or Kandle light...Where will it all end!


Never! "Let Kindletarianism be known as the House of Infinite Diversions." Or course, you could start your own _There are no Schisms _ schism. Perfectly acceptable. But maybe the plan to identify yourself with all know schisms will become too time consuming,


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

intinst said:


> Next will be DecalGirl or gelaskins, Oberon or Medge, MightyBright or Kandle light...Where will it all end!


After rethinking this post I know where it will end...KindleBoards!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

intinst said:


> Next will be DecalGirl or gelaskins, Oberon or Medge, MightyBright or Kandle light...Where will it all end!


They're all Witches!!! Burn them!! Burn them!!

Oh wait ... I like skins and covers ... They are Blessed in the eyes of the Amazonio!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Quick somebody lock this thread.
It is out of control.
Hijack
Hijack

Just sayin......


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> No, you got your feelings hurt and now you are lashing out and trying to bully people and baiting her into continuing by quoting line by line and not letting it go.


Huh? My feelings are hurt?

Are you a psychic?



Archer531 said:


> You did it to someone else about Joesph Smith... you seem to be of the opinion that since you don't' know about it or don't care about it that it isn't important or worth knowing. LauraB was dead on about the more you know other religions and understand them then you are more likely to be tolerant towards it. Maybe so many Americans wouldn't be so anti-Muslim by judging Islam based on fanatics and extremists if they learned about it. Imagine others judging Christianity only by those that bomb and murder doctors or child molestation? Learning about other religions would help increase tolerance and end some of this fighting on all levels. Also if you learn about other religions you won't be so apt to believe other people's lies about them. There are lots of reasons I believe you should know more about other religions and while i'm sure you disagree maybe you should stop badgering people who disagree with your beliefs. It's ok to agree to disagree and i'll try and take my own words to heart and do just that.


Wow. Talk about completely missing the point.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Geemont said:


> Swolf,if you disagree with the survey, maybe you would be better served to find flaws in the testing and methodology of the Pew Forum rather than dismissing the results out of hand. In my mind, that would be the most sensible way to argue. After all, who were these Atheists/Agnostics and Hispanic Catholics who made the highest and lowest ranking groups. Also, what is the statistical significance that Jews and Mormons were only 0.4% behind the top. Personally, I don't know. But answering questions like that could prove your point more effectively and logically.


Where did I claim I disagreed with the survey?

Perhaps learning to read would prove your point more effectively,

My only point it that the questions are about history, not about religious faith. Period.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay, folks, I have to step in here.  No personal comments.  If you want to discuss the survey results, fair game.  Personal comments about each other, not fair game.

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

swolf said:


> My only point it that the questions are about history, not about religious faith. Period.


As a member of the First Congregational Church of the Kindle, I'd like to mention that crossing genres is allowed because you can put your book in more than one collection.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> As a member of the First Congregational Church of the Kindle, I'd like to mention that crossing genres is allowed because you can put your book in more than one collection.


I assume we will have to make adjustments to baptism? I don't think that will be covered in the warranty agreement.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> As a member of the First Congregational Church of the Kindle, I'd like to mention that crossing genres is allowed because you can put your book in more than one collection.


Which is great.

However, if one would attempt to judge romance readers on their knowledge of action thrillers, the results would be meaningless.

New Pew Study: Romance readers are clueless about action thrillers.

My response: And?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraB said:


> I assume we will have to make adjustments to baptism? I don't think that will be covered in the warranty agreement.


Baptisms will be allowed in appropriate garments. Such as the Trendy Digital waterproof thingy.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> As a member of the First Congregational Church of the Kindle, I'd like to mention that crossing genres is allowed because you can put your book in more than one collection.


Only if you're a member of one of those "Reformed" churches. Those of us in the Orthodox K1 Church do not allow such a thing.

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Only if you're a member of one of those "Reformed" churches. Those of us in the Orthodox K1 Church do not allow such a thing.
> 
> Betsy


She's a Witch!!! Burn Her!!!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Only if you're a member of one of those "Reformed" churches. Those of us in the Orthodox K1 Church do not allow such a thing.
> 
> Betsy


Fundamentalist Kindletarians don't believe in sorting our downloads into collections at all. That's akin to putting our own interpretations on the contents of the Novels, which task rests solely with the Authors.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

So would people who don't believe in Kindles be the new Athiests?  I would hate to give up my Kindle... then again, at least there is proof of a Kindle. Maybe I will start to believe!!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Archer531 said:


> So would people who don't believe in Kindles be the new Athiests?  I would hate to give up my Kindle... then again, at least there is proof of a Kindle. Maybe I will start to believe!!!


Paperbook people are just members of the Old Religion - I think that makes them Druids.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Or perhaps Shakers.... 

Betsy


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

swolf said:


> Last time I checked, religion was based upon faith, not how well someone answered historical questions.





swolf said:


> My only point it that the questions are about history, not about religious faith. Period.


The survey wasn't about _faith_. It was about religious _knowledge_. The original 32 questions were about the Bible, Christianity, and other religions, and religious history and geography. (See the image below.) So all the questions in the shortened survey we took 15 fit that bill, at least to me.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Paperbook people are just members of the Old Religion - I think that makes them Druids.


I believe in using screen protectors and covers but don't use skins. I use collections and read paper books. Does that make me a Reformed Protective Fundamentalist Kindeltarian and Paper Druid?


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

swolf said:


> I'm not sure what point you're trying to make. Should you have knowledge in the faith you believe in, or should you have knowledge about different faiths?
> 
> And why would someone who declares themselves to be Christian, feel any need to research who Joseph Smith was? Or which religion Vishnu represents?
> 
> It's like expecting someone who works on computers to know who Charles Babbage was.


I DO think that someone who works on computers should know who Charles Babbage was - and if you take computing classes, even at the vocational level or in high school - you learn about him. As a matter of fact, you learn about him even if you don't take computing classes. He's an historical figure, and a force in our culture.

As I said, the test isn't about how good your faith is, it's about your knowledge of basic facts of our world: stuff taught in school.

Unfortunately the ignorance is not JUST religion, but religion is important right now because it's something people are engaging in debate about. People who don't know anything about other cultures and their fellow Americans are trying to form laws and warp enforcement practices all over America based on religious belief.

Camille


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Annalog said:


> I believe in using screen protectors and covers but don't use skins. I use collections and read paper books. Does that make me a Reformed Protective Fundamentalist Kindeltarian and Paper Druid?


Does that come with a special hat?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Does that come with a special hat?


Yes -- an origami one.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

MightyBright users have seen the light!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

swolf said:


> I'm not sure what point you're trying to make. Should you have knowledge in the faith you believe in, or should you have knowledge about different faiths?


Two points:

1. Understanding of your faith's history should be a component of your faith, unless you simply take what your preacher says verbatim and never question anything. Studying not just the religious book of your religion, but the history behind it, is essential for true comprehension. For example, do you know what the original meaning of Exodus 22:18 is? Most fundamentalists interpret it as "Thou shalt not suffer a witch to live." But the original word, _m'khashepah_, refers to a specific TYPE of spellcaster, one who performs evil magic with the intend to harm or kill, not all spellcasters. In fact, spellcasters of many types appear with some frequency in the Old Testament. But if you don't study the history of your faith, you don't know that. The original definition of a virgin was simply an unmarried female. The sexual aspect of the word didn't become attached until later (note the "virgin" goddesses of Greece were often anything but...) people who proclaim to have a faith but then are intellectually lazy in regards to understanding the history of it are easily controlled by their religious leaders.

2. Studying the religions of others, and their histories, helps provide perspective into how others see the world and allows you to better communicate with them. It helps to tear down the walls of "us versus them" because when you start to study world religions you see the interconnectedness of us all.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I believe in love between all of the Kindlesphere beliefs.  We are all children of the Amazon.  Covers or no, skins or no, lights of your choice, we are all one in the services of the Amazon CS.  (although naked kindles look weird to me, and I practice safe kindling and always weare a study cover, but those are private, personal Kindle practices).


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

What about the Christian Kindle trinity:  The Kindle, The Kindle 2, and the DX?  Oh yeah there is a fourth now in both wifi and 3G.  I guess they are all saintly.  Is that like kindle Mormanism?  Also it is like Jewishness in the fact that I haven't converted my belief from the original Kindle.  It may even be fundamentally Islamic in that either the bookstores covert or die,  i.e. Barnes and Noble.  See I just need to proselytize to enough people to get them all to convert!  Isn't that just like the fundamentalist Christian?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

crebel said:


> I wasn't familiar with the "Great Awakening" and guessed wrong on #15. I thought the rest was easy. I don't think being a preacher's kid helped.


I took the quiz a few days ago and it was funny because I had just read about the Great Awakening and Jonathan Edwards the night before. What timing. I got two wrong -- one legitimately and one because I mis-clicked and didn't realize.

Also, I read a sermon by Edwards. I think it was called Sinners In The Hands of An Angry God. A car backfired outside and I almost peed myself. Actually, I didn't finish, because I do want to be able to some day sleep with the lights off again.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I got 30.  Didn't know about the "Great Awakening".  I also looked up the other questions and got most of them.  Didn't know who Maimonides was. (14 of the 15)  Also atheist.

Pew Forum Religious Knowledge Questions

Questions below have been paraphrased for brevity; most response options were rotated. See topline survey results (Appendix B) for exact wording and question order.

Bible
What is the first book of the Bible? (Open-ended)
What are the names of the first four books of the New Testament, that is, the four Gospels? (Open-ended)
Where, according to the Bible, was Jesus born? Bethlehem, Jerusalem, Nazareth or Jericho?
Which of these is NOT in the Ten Commandments? Do unto others…, no adultery, no stealing, keep Sabbath?
Which figure is associated with remaining obedient to God despite suffering? Job, Elijah, Moses or Abraham?
Which figure is associated with leading the exodus from Egypt? Moses, Job, Elijah or Abraham?
Which figure is associated with willingness to sacrifice his son for God? Abraham, Job, Moses or Elijah?

Elements of Christianity
What is Catholic teaching about bread and wine in Communion? They become body and blood, or are symbols?
Which group traditionally teaches that salvation is through faith alone? Protestants, Catholics, both or neither?
Was Mother Teresa Catholic, Jewish, Buddhist, Hindu or Mormon?
What is the name of the person whose writings and actions inspired the Reformation? Luther, Aquinas or Wesley?
Who was a preacher during the First Great Awakening? Jonathan Edwards, Charles Finney or Billy Graham?

Elements of Judaism
When does the Jewish Sabbath begin? Friday, Saturday or Sunday?
Was Maimonides Jewish, Catholic, Buddhist, Hindu or Mormon?

Elements of Mormonism
When was the Mormon religion founded? After 1800, between 1200 and 1800, or before 1200 A.D.?
The Book of Mormon tells of Jesus appearing to people in what area? The Americas, Middle East or Asia?
Was Joseph Smith Mormon, Catholic, Jewish, Buddhist or Hindu?

World Religions
Is Ramadan the Islamic holy month, the Hindu festival of lights or a Jewish day of atonement?
Do you happen to know the name of the holy book of Islam? (Open-ended)
Which religion aims at nirvana, the state of being free from suffering? Buddhism, Hinduism or Islam?
Is the Dalai Lama Buddhist, Hindu, Jewish, Catholic or Mormon?
In which religion are Vishnu and Shiva central figures? Hinduism, Islam or Taoism?
What is the religion of most people in India? Hindu, Buddhist, Muslim or Christian?
What is the religion of most people in Pakistan? Muslim, Hindu, Buddhist or Christian?
What is the religion of most people in Indonesia? Muslim, Hindu, Buddhist or Christian?
Who is the king of Gods in Greek mythology? Zeus, Mars or Apollo?

Atheism and Agnosticism
Is an atheist someone who does NOT believe in God, believes in God, or is unsure whether God exists?
Is an agnostic someone who is unsure whether God exists, does NOT believe in God, or believes in God?

Religion in Public Life
What does Constitution say about religion? Separation of church and state, emphasize Christianity, or nothing?
According to the Supreme Court, can a public school teacher lead a class in prayer?
According to the Supreme Court, can a public school teacher read from the Bible as an example of literature?
According to the Supreme Court, can a public school teacher offer a class comparing the world’s religions?


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Interesting. I didn't look at all the questions after I took the test, but the ones in the short test were quite representative.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm a Baptist, and I knew all of those(don't mean to be snobby, by the way). Mostly because the churches I've gone to have preached on the differences between Catholics and the rest of Christendom, plus I've gone to good public schools that actually teach the Great Awakening, Jonathon Edwards, and his "Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God" sermon, I went to school with lots of Mormons in Arizona, so they proselytize more than I ever have, so I know a lot about them.  

There were other Christian groups besides Catholics before the Reformation. Ana-Baptists, which fractured into Mennonites, Amish, and however many different versions of Baptists there are in the US, plus the Greek Orthodox, the Coptic Christians in Egypt, the Armenians in Turkey, the Russian Orthodox, and the ones in Ethopia, who claim they have the Ark of the Covenant.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

31 out of 32 on the full quiz. Not bad. I missed the question on "Which group traditionally teaches that salvation is through faith alone?" But I _should_ have know that one, the way I see it, even if that stats say only 22% atheists and only 28% of the faith it pertains to were correct. (What does _that_ say about knowledge and/or test taking?)

Reading the news gave me the answer to "Was Maimonides Jewish, Catholic, Buddhist, Hindu or Mormon?" so maybe its not completely fair to say I got it right and its really part of my religious knowledge. (OK, it is now.)


----------



## ZankerH (Oct 8, 2010)

I got 11 out of 15.

While we're on the subject of familiarity with works of fiction, how about a Discworld quiz?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

ZankerH said:


> I got 11 out of 15.
> 
> *While we're on the subject of familiarity with works of fiction, how about a Discworld quiz?*


I second that motion


----------

